# TSH keeps going up



## angel711baby66 (May 7, 2013)

So I had a TT in April of this year. 6 weeks after surgery my TSH levels were at 3.9 and so my doctor raised the medication. I had my new labs taken last week and my TSH came back at 7! Is it normal for my TSH tp have gone up even though the raised my meds. I'm at 125 of synthroid right now and weigh 140lbs. Just wondering if this sounds normal to have to raise my meds again. And what could have made my levels go up so much in such a short period of time? AGHHHH so frustrating!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Is you doctor testing your free t4 and free t3 as well? How are your symptoms?

If the dose isn't enough, it is certainly enough to raise TSH.


----------



## angel711baby66 (May 7, 2013)

She just tested Free Thyroxine it was 0.9

I have been very tired lately and my muscles hurt a bit, not terrible but they hurt


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Do you have the range for that? It looks low, but that's a guess.

If your TSH keeps going up, push for free t3 (or free triiodothyronine).


----------



## angel711baby66 (May 7, 2013)

Free Thyroxine range should be .7-1.5 so it is low. This is my first time with a new Endo so Im waiting on her call. AGH this is so frustrating!!!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yup, definitely low. So it makes sense your TSH is going up. If you look just at weight-based synthroid dosing chart, I'd be at about 112mcgs. I take 150mcgs. So that's meant to be just a starting point.

I'd get your free t4 up and then see how things go...if your TSH keeps rising, you really need that free t3 checked, as you might need a boost there.


----------



## angel711baby66 (May 7, 2013)

I cant help but to feel upset about these results. I really was hoping that I would be going in the right direction and instead its the exact opposite! This really stinks. What a frustrating issue to deal with!


----------

